# Saris Bones 3 bike carrier/Peugeot 3008



## kernel gadaffi (19 May 2012)

Evening all, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the above will fit the above, I've asked everywhere today and no-one knows.

Ta

Alan


----------



## rusky (19 May 2012)

It's not listed as fitting on the saris website for 09-12 models
http://www.saris.com/en/vehicle-racks.html


----------

